# Can anybody tell me what kind of rhom this is?



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Its on this sites info page. I think it is one of the coolest rhoms I've seen yet.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

It looks like one of those new aguaria eglongated rhom.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I love its shape and I love how dark it is.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Anybody know? I'd really like to know what kind it is or how to get mine to be black like that.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

take a paint brush 
dip in some black ink...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It is a Brazilian variant. That's Knifeman's fish right?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

So all rhoms from the brazilian area look like that? Doesn't fishpost have some?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

there are many different variants of the rhombeus. all depending on where the fish was taken from.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't know for sure (maybe Peru's highbacked) but i agree is a pretty one...







!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> JesseD Posted on Jul 31 2003, 05:13 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> there are many different variants of the rhombeus. all depending on where the fish was taken from.


Agree. Unless you know where the fish was collected, its just a guess.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > JesseD Posted on Jul 31 2003, 05:13 AM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > there are many different variants of the rhombeus. all depending on where the fish was taken from.
> 
> ...


 True. I'm pretty sure that's a pic of Knifeman's fish, wich was reportedly Brazilian.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t i want to know too. I want to get one of those myself.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > JesseD Posted on Jul 31 2003, 05:13 AM
> ...


 Yeah, it is Knifemans







I know cause I got his permission to use that same pic as my avitar when I first started.

My opinion.. Diamond Rhom??


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> My opinion.. Diamond Rhom??


 That still wouldn't be too helpful, curse of the common name. Nevertheless it's a very nice looking fish.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

add some food coloring to your fish when its young.. you can even add pink dye.. and yur fish will turn pink.. 
heheheeheh.. 
j/k...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nice color and nice red eyes


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm not sure what type of Rhom this is but it's one of my favorites also. I am 99% sure that it's Yellow Kings Rhom from predatoryfish.net. Check and see for your self.... http://www.wpi.edu/~jmlee/photos/diesel2.jpg

I guess you can email him to find out what type of rhom it is and where he purchased it. I think it was Shark Aquarium. Good luck.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I've seen yellowking's Rhom in person, and it does bear a striking resemblence to his.

~Will.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there is way to many variants out there the best way to get one like that is to have patience and keep goin to the fish store









check with george ive been to his store(sharkaqurium) and he has a huge selection


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

I emailed yellowking. I checked with george on this fish. He said it was a jet black rhom. Which is peruvian and what I ordered from him. So if thats what yellowking tells me I'm set.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> I emailed yellowking. I checked with george on this fish. He said it was a jet black rhom. Which is peruvian and what I ordered from him. So if thats what yellowking tells me I'm set.


 congrats


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

wasn't this rhom malnutritioned? I think I remember the first time his fish was shown on this site and was said to have been starved, hence the shape.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

really that sucks


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it wasnt like starved to be mean or anything... they go through the same process in the wild. And this rohm used to belong to jason bolin if it is in fact knifemans rohm. Most piranhas in an aquarium are grossly obese. A large rohm could easily survive a month without feeding. This rohm is also super active, and aggressive which comes from fasting the fish this way.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I didn't mean anything about how the owner treated it as bad, just that was why it looks the way it does.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The animal was not fed a proper diet. You can access the rest from there.


----------

